# mf35 starter



## masf35 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi,
I have removed the starter from my mf35 and noticed that it runs quite fast, but the gear doesn't move. So it just runs, but doesn't crank the engine.
What should i do?
The starter seems to be a Delco 1107654.

Thanks.


----------



## masf35 (Jul 9, 2011)

Other informations: When i look to te gear (from the gear side) , it turns always clockwise, independently of the polarities applied.


----------



## masf35 (Jul 9, 2011)

That's ok, it was rust on the spirals and i have removed it with solvents. It works now.


----------

